# Lundgren M7 or BKP Aftermath 7?



## Brody (May 12, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Just bought an Ibanez RGD2127z and I am going to be switching out the pups like I do on all of my guitars. I usually put DiMarzios in all of my guits, but this time I want to try something different. While I am not really on board with the whole Djent thing, I am a huge supporter or a GIANT sounding mid range. This is obviously important if any guitarist wants to cut through a live mix. 

So what would you recommend? The Aftermaths or the Lundgren M7? Meshuggah is one of my favorite bands and I know FT is a life long supporter of the M7's and M8's. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## devolutionary (May 12, 2012)

I've got Aftermaths arriving for my 2127z tomorrow (hopefully) so I can't really compare the two (I'm a djent fan but not a djent player, to be clear). They are both highly recommended though for that sort of sound. Oddly enough I haven't seen any M7 vs. Aftermath comparisons around though I could have just missed them. I'd be interested in the response myself for when I get my next 7.


----------



## Mega-Mads (May 13, 2012)

i would recommend you a painkiller instead. The aftermath has quite a flat eq range. Bear in mind that bkp's are not quite as loud as dimarzios, so you might have to turn up your amp a bit more. You could take a look at a blackhawk too. For me,they sound quite interesting 

Happy hunting


----------



## wakjob (May 13, 2012)

Yep, despite it's name, the Aftermath is a relatively low output PU. But that's part of it's charm too.


----------



## loktide (May 13, 2012)

definitely the M7.

i have owned both. the M7 has plenty of razor sharp metallic grind and punch. the aftermath is much more dry in comparison, which gives the guitars LOTS of clarity but it also makes the high midrange sound scratchy.


----------



## guy in latvia (May 14, 2012)

I've heard a lot of people complain about the midrange spike that the aftermath and painkillers produce in basswood. I have an M8 in RG2228 and I can tell you that it sounds incredible in basswood! Go for it, you wont be disappointing, well worth the heavy price tag!


----------



## onefingersweep (May 14, 2012)

I've had both in the same guitar eith the exact same rig and I would go with the Aftermath. The M7 is also good tho. 

I liked the AM more, I think the M7 was a bit too scoopped for my taste, it doesn't sound good for leads IMO. 

The AM on the other hand is not a great pickup for leads either but it's better than the M7 and it also has an overall tighter sound while it still sounds big.


----------



## guy in latvia (May 14, 2012)

onefingersweep said:


> I've had both in the same guitar eith the exact same rig and I would go with the Aftermath. The M7 is also good tho.
> 
> I liked the AM more, I think the M7 was a bit too scoopped for my taste, it doesn't sound good for leads IMO.
> 
> The AM on the other hand is not a great pickup for leads either but it's better than the M7 and it also has an overall tighter sound while it still sounds big.



Hmm, I havn't tried the aftermath, but the M8 sounds amazing in basswood, especialy for leads! Based on my experience its horrible for cleans but very good for everything else, even lower gain stuff.


----------



## Andrew11 (May 14, 2012)

M7 for sure!!! had a aftermath set in my old RGD and I didn't like it at all, too thin sounding. Now I have a RG7620 with the M7 and its much better, very tight with good highs and lows. But the one thing with the M7 is that its sucks for lead so be prepared to use your neck pickup for that. If you want BKP check out the miracle man and the nailbomb, heard there awesome in basswood.


----------



## Mega-Mads (May 14, 2012)

I got a RGD320 with a Painkiller in the bridge. I used to tune it to G#, but now its in Drop A. Its the perfect fit for that guitar. It gives the open A that "big, orchestral feel" to it.


----------



## guy in latvia (May 15, 2012)

Once again, this shows me how varried peoples experiences and preferences are, only way you're going to know for sure is to try it yourself!


----------



## Mega-Mads (May 15, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> Once again, this shows me how varried peoples experiences and preferences are, only way you're going to know for sure is to try it yourself!



Ever so true! Opinions are opinions. The only opinion which matters on a subject like this, is your own. Its of course all right to listen to others. But do try to try out the pickups in similar guitars.


----------



## guy in latvia (May 15, 2012)

^ sadly BKPs are not commonly found in guitar to be tried out, while Lundgrens I would even call rare. It's a matter of biting the bullet with either. I did it with my M8 and didn't regret it, even tho it sometimes still feels painful thinking I paid 200 euro for just one pickup...

From all the information I've gathered from different opinions it pretty much comes down to this:

Aftermath will have a shitload of mids in what is already quite a middy guitar.
M7 will be more balanced, but slightly more on the scoop side.
In character both are super tight and percussive.
M7 = Meshuggah and Vildhjarta
Aftermath = Periphery/bulb


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 18, 2012)

MadsterOfMurder said:


> i would recommend you a painkiller instead. The aftermath has quite a flat eq range. Bear in mind that bkp's are not quite as loud as dimarzios, so you might have to turn up your amp a bit more. You could take a look at a blackhawk too. For me,they sound quite interesting
> 
> Happy hunting


This. The painkiller is way more comparable to the M7. The issue with going M7 is that they are very agressive while the painkiller can be more suited to do other style of music easier.


----------



## HanShock (Mar 16, 2013)

wow old thread,but this video can give someone advice 

Bare Knuckle Aftermath 7 VS Lundgren M7 ( Zeist Strictly7 S7G Signature Guitar ) - YouTube


----------



## JMP2203 (Mar 16, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> This. The painkiller is way more comparable to the M7. The issue with going M7 is that they are very agressive while the painkiller can be more suited to do other style of music easier.



to me M7 and painkiller are very diferent pu´s

i prefer the M7 over any bkp for metal, and im a bkp fanboy(love the rebel yell and c-bomb)


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 16, 2013)

I think BKP has way better pickups for metal than the Aftermath personally, and that includes some of their low/moderate output pickups such as the Black Dog, Abraxas, VH2, etc. Of course it always comes down to the guitar in question and personal taste. The Aftermath is very bright and sort of dry sounding, with a pronounced upper mid snarl. To my ears it sounds best in warm guitars where the tone can be balanced out. In brighter guitars I prefer the Blackhawk, Holydiver, and Warpig for the high output models.


----------



## ConstantSea (Mar 16, 2013)

M7 is really really awesome in basswood man, give it a try I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 17, 2013)

I had an M7 in my Ibby for around a year and a half and it was killer! 

It has a huge but tight low end that's not overbearing, just super punchy and immediate. The highs help it cut really well and add some "grind" along with the lower mids. Not a whole lot of high mids, which give it a scooped feel even though it's not. 

I have no experience with the AM, but people seem to dig it in basswood.


----------



## HanShock (Mar 17, 2013)

I've tried M7 , Aftermath7 ,Warpig 7,LACE DB7, Dimarizo custom 7 ,Duncan Distortions 7 , and other brabrabra (I can't remember name...most of them are duncan/Dimarizo)
M7 rules it almost sounds great in any kinds of body.
Bottom is tight and front,and you won't feel much compression.
Dynamic is great, no one pickups will feel like Lundgren M serie.
Clarity is awesome,M series doesn't focus on any frequency.(Some pickup's clarity is fine but you will get too much edge... or series mid-scoop) 
And best of all ,its clean and split still sounds great!


But it has a big problem...
If your guitar sounds suck,it will sound sock too...so I won't recommend that install Lundgren on cheap guitar..


----------



## maxoom (Mar 17, 2013)

I think the Aftermath is cult popular solely because of the name and look? Almost any other BKP is a better choice.IMHO


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Mar 17, 2013)

Having an Aftermath equipped 7string, I can tell you this: the pickup is tight, fast, slightly compressed and very, very clear. It has a certain "quakiness" to it's attack [this shows with some amps, while with different amps you don't really notice it] however.
I love the way it sounds atm with my rig [having it ~2mm away from the strings], slamming my amp with a rather bright & very midheavy signal, scooping out some of the mids and redialing some bass [so that it'S not distorted but there] ...


If I'd go for a djent pickup from BKP [blablabla insert typical "even though big part of the sound is the technique" lecture] be on a ceramic nailbomb or a painkiller


----------



## reidartuv (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a Lundgren M7 in my RGD2127z, and it sounds really good! It's not that tight on the higher notes, though.. But it kicks ass


----------

